# Final Toast of the Doolittle Raiders



## AWP (Nov 9, 2013)

Tonight, 09 November at 1800 EST. Streaming on the Net. 3 of 4 survivors in attendance.

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/doolittle.asp


----------



## JHD (Nov 9, 2013)

Momentous occasion.  Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigger than life men.  /Salute!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 9, 2013)

That's history there.  People who set the bar high for others to follow.  Our Greatest Generation!


----------



## tova (Nov 10, 2013)

God bless!


----------

